# Pope Francis appoints outspoken anti-gun bishops as new U.S. cardinals



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

This piece of poop is the fascist globalist tool.

Pope Francis appoints outspoken anti-gun bishops as new U.S. cardinals


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

RedLion said:


> This piece of poop is the fascist globalist tool.
> 
> Pope Francis appoints outspoken anti-gun bishops as new U.S. cardinals


Yes he is! I think it's been apparent now for a while that the Catholic church is an enemy of We the People. Not saying Catholics are, but the governing church is.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I think that the Pope should rid up his own house in relation to the homosexual pedephile priests that the Church has always and will continue to protect. Shuffling the problem from parish to parish to provide new victims is not a solution. Yes it's a minority and an abomination but Rome likes to pretend it does not exist. I feel the Pope missed his calling to be a communist dictator. The church has survived horrible Popes in the past and I pray it will survive this one.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Catholics in the US should break away from this evil governing body of the "church". If you read the article, one of the first comments sums it up;

"Outspoken against guns, quiet on child molestation."

This pope is an evil, anti-American, New World Order advocate right is wrong/wrong is right hypocrite.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> Yes he is! I think it's been apparent now for a while that the Catholic church is an enemy of We the People. Not saying Catholics are, but the governing church is.


I am Catholic and take no offense. The Pope is an enemy of free people everywhere.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

article circulating today how local priests should be campaigning against Hellery from the pulpit - ????? - how's that when the The Pope has been endorsing Obammy the last 5-6 years ....


----------



## mooosie (Mar 26, 2016)

I have much respect for my catholic friends, zero respect for the Vatican and its appointees !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

